# New club in Twiggs needing members



## QuackHead90 (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a chance to lease 800 acres of land in the edge of Twiggs and the edge of bleckley county for the upcoming year. I'm looking at about 16 members at 625 dollars. Deer turkey hogs and occasional bear. This will be the first year as a club it used to be public land. It will have a 4 on one side an inch or longer restriction set by the owner. It has a clear cut big planted pines and hardwoods with water. There are plenty of white oaks red oaks swamp chestnuts and soft mass for food. There are places for food plots. You can call/text me 4789739667 Ronald or message me on here


----------

